# Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?



## Löwenbäcker (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

mein Interesse richtet sich auf ein Quicksilver 410 Fish. Dieses Boot wiegt 220 kg und ist für Motoren bis 20 PS mit einem maximalen Gewicht von 85 kg ausgewiesen. Ich möchte es nun mit einem 30 PS Motor mit 82 kg ausrüsten. Das maximale Gewicht ist nicht überschritten. Wohl aber die maximal zulässige PS Zahl. Werde ich mit so einem Motor Probleme bekommen? Von den Behörden? Beim Fahren? Beim Starten der Gleitphase?

Meine Meinung dazu ist folgende: 

Für mich wirkt das Boot so, als ob man da auch locker einen 40 PS Motor dranhängen könnte. Ich halte die PS Begrenzung für ein Marketing Ding, damit die ihre 440er und 500er Boote noch verkaufen können. 

Seht Ihr das auch so? Oder wird sich der Motor samt Spiegel in die Fluten verabschieden?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*



> Seht Ihr das auch so? Oder wird sich der Motor samt Spiegel in die Fluten verabschieden?


Ich sehe das ähnlich und wenn dein Motor noch drei Kg unter den Gewichtslimit liegt so wird der Spiegel schon halten.
Wahrscheinlich wirst du sogar wirtschaftlicher mit 30 Ps unterwegs sein,
denn du wirst den Motor auf niedrigerer Drehzahl fahren können!
Was die Fahrsicherheit angeht, so sollte man beim Kurvenfahren eben etwas weniger Gass geben und man sich allgemein vielleicht etwas im Gaseinsatz zurückhält.
Problem könnte sein, dass du im Schadensfall/Unfall deinen Versicherungsschutz verlierst, wenn rauskommt, dass du einen stärkeren Motor als es die Bootszulassung vorsieht, montiert hast.

Jürgen


----------



## Stxkx1978 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

mein boot ist auch bis 25ps ausgelegt.
habe auch nen 30ps drauf,und fahre zu zweit auf dem rhein halb/dreiviertelgas.
habe den motor auch vom wsa normal in den papieren eingetragen.
die meisten meiner freunde haben auch mehr leistung als vom hersteller angegeben an bord.

wie schon zuvor gesagt kann es da mit der versicherung probleme geben.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## benzy (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

Dein Boot wurde ja mal für bestimmte Parameter zertifiziert-das sogenannte CE-Zertifikat! Wenn du die maximale Motorisierung von 20PS auf 30PS erhöhst ist diese Erhöhung ja eine Überschreitung von 33%!!!! Wie sieht es mit den Kräften die bei dieser Überschreitung auf den Spiegel wirken aus? Was sagt die Versicherung dazu? Durch die Überschreitung der max. Motorisierung wird das CE-Zertifikat ungültig-genau wie beim Auto  die Betriebserlaubnis  wenn man die darin festgelegten Werte verändert!
Ich gehe mal davon aus du hast dein Boot angemeldet und haftpflichtversichert! Was sagt die Versicherung im Schadensfall? Gehen wir mal vom ungünstigsten Fall aus: du bist so schön beim schleppen-Biss,Drill,total abgelenkt! Dann knallt es und du hast eine 100.000€ Yacht ein schönes Loch in den Rumpf geballert! Der Eigner wird wohl nicht sagen,,.... das klären wir so-ohne Versicherung''! Und was nun wenn die Versicherung die Überschreitung der Motorisierung feststellt-da zahlen die keinen Cent! Und du ??? |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes

Ich würde es lassen!
Frage mal die Jungs hier: http://booteforum.de


----------



## Silverstar (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*



benzy schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus du hast dein Boot angemeldet und haftpflichtversichert! Was sagt die Versicherung im Schadensfall? Gehen wir mal vom ungünstigsten Fall aus: du bist so schön beim schleppen-Biss,Drill,total abgelenkt! Dann knallt es und du hast eine 100.000€ Yacht ein schönes Loch in den Rumpf geballert! Der Eigner wird wohl nicht sagen,,.... das klären wir so-ohne Versicherung''! Und was nun wenn die Versicherung die Überschreitung der Motorisierung feststellt-da zahlen die keinen Cent! Und du ??? |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes



Das ist so leider nicht richtig! Die Versicherung muss zahlen, heißt ja nicht umsonst HAFTPFLICHTversicherung. Ob du dann eine Strafzahlung an die Versicherung leisten muss, entscheidet diese selbst, i.d.R. sind es die doppelte Jahres Prämie. |uhoh:

Ich würde es trotzdem nicht machen, nicht umsonst haben die Bootsbauer diese Zulassungsgrenzen #6


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

klar* kann* man ... sollte es aber sicher nicht übertreiben und auch einiges bedenken - wie schon gepostet


----------



## trickfish (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

Hi,

Gute Frage,
Würde mich auch interessieren,
Hab ein Buster l das auch mehr als die empfohlenen 50 ps des herstellers vertagen würde.
Bislang war ich auch der Meinung, das ich mein Leben nimmer glücklich werde, falls was ernstes passiert und die Versicherung nicht zahlen will.

Weiß vielleicht jemand 100 prozent bescheid, was das Versicherungstechnisch abgeht im Schadensfall ?

Gruß
Trickfish


----------



## Löwenbäcker (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

Ich habe die Diskussion hier angefangen, bin jetzt auch um einiges schlauer als vorher. Fakt ist:

Zulassungstechnisch interssiert es das Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt überhaupt nicht ob Boot und Motor zusammen passen. Auf Seewasserstraßen musst du das Boot nicht mal anmelden. Die Wasserschutzpolizei interessiert es deswegen auch nicht. Die würde nur die Überschreitung der 15 führerscheinfreien PS interessieren. 

Technisch sollte auf jeden Fall das zulässige Motorengewicht nicht überschritten werden, da dies doch zu Problemen beim Angleiten führen würde. Im Übrigen muss der Spiegel die Mehrleistung abkönnen. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Versicherungstechnisch:  Die Versicherung versichert ein bestimmtes Risiko. Ein Kriterium für das Risiko ist die PS Zahl. Man sollte immer die korrekte PS Zahl angeben. Wenn es jetzt zum Unfall kommt, dann muss die Versicherung immer die Schäden der Gegenseite erstatten. Da kommen die nie herum. Die können den Versicherungsnehmer aber danach bis zu einer bestimmten begrenzten Höhe in Regress nehmen. z.B. Wenn Alkohol im Spiel war. Das Nichtzusammenpassen der PS Leistung des Motors zu den Vorgaben des Herstellers ist nur dann ein Regressgrund, wenn der Unfall genau auf diesem Umstand basierte. z.B. Motor löste sich samt Spiegel vom Boot und beschädigte ein U-Boot. Das dürfte in den seltensten Fällen so sein. Boote werden wegen MehrPS ja nicht unfahrbar. Bei High Speed Unfällen könnte es aber so sein. 

Im Übrigen würde ich den Versicherungsschein immer wahrheitsgemäß ausfüllen. Wenn nach den mehr PS nicht gefragt wird, dann muss man nix sagen. Dann kann die Versicherung eigentlich gar nix machen.


----------



## cafabu (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

Moinsen,
hab mal bei meiner Versicherungsargentur nachgefragt, Der musste sich auch erst mal schlau machen. Seine Auskunft: Wenn der Motor die laut Bootsangaben zulässige Leistung / Gewicht überschreitet, kann die Versicherung Schadenszahlungen verweigern. Grund: Die immer deutlich im Boot angebrachten max. Zahlen zu überschreiten ist eine grob fahrlässige Handlung. So meine Versicherungsartentur.
Carsten


----------



## Löwenbäcker (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

Also an den Geschädigten müssen die immer zahlen. Die können nur Regress bei Dir nehmen. Das ist ein Fakt. Was meinst du wie viel KFZ auf deutschen Straßen fahren, wo die Versicherungsnehmer beim Antrag geschummelt haben. Wenn da die Versicherungen bei Unfällen den Schaden nicht regulieren würden, dann wäre der Aufschrei groß. 

Ich würde einfach alles was die hören wollen in den Versicherungssantrag rein schreiben. Wenn die das nicht versichern ...ok. Wenn doch, dann können sie dir das nicht mehr vorhalten.


----------



## Raubfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

eine gute idee  mach mal, nur ob das so klug ist sowas hier zu schreiben ?!


----------



## Matti1984 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

fakt ist - wir haben alle keine ahnung... ich überschreite die max-ps zahl nicht 50ps reichen auch an einen 4,73m boot, 20 knoten fahrt sind für einen angler doch ausreichend...


----------



## benzy (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Also an den Geschädigten müssen die immer zahlen. Die können nur Regress bei Dir nehmen. Das ist ein Fakt. Was meinst du wie viel KFZ auf deutschen Straßen fahren, wo die Versicherungsnehmer beim Antrag geschummelt haben. Wenn da die Versicherungen bei Unfällen den Schaden nicht regulieren würden, dann wäre der Aufschrei groß.
> 
> Ich würde einfach alles was die hören wollen in den Versicherungssantrag rein schreiben. Wenn die das nicht versichern ...ok. Wenn doch, dann können sie dir das nicht mehr vorhalten.



Na denn Feuer frei und allzeit's einen stabilen Spiegel!


----------



## GeorgeB (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

Würde ich nicht machen, obwohl wahrlich nicht immer der Ober-Regeleinhalter bin. Kann üble strafrechtliche Folgen haben, wenn es mal zu einem Personenschaden kommt. Der Begriff (grobe) Fahrlässigkeit lässt grüßen.


----------



## DoaTilli (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kann man die zulässige PS Zahl für Außenborder überschreiten?*

Hallo, 
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen.
Ich habe ein Viamare 250t mit einem 2,5Ps Suzuki.
Die angegebene maximale Motorisierung ist 2,7Ps da ich den 2,5Ps etwas träge finde möchte ich etwas größeres z.B. einen 4-5Ps. Wir nutzen das Schlauchboot als Beiboot wie ist das dann mit der Versicherung?? 
Kann dem Schlauchboot etwas passieren ?? 
Verträgt es die Leistung ??(Zodiacs usw.. vertragen laut Hersteller viel mehr)
Könnt ihr mir helfen?? Lg DoaTilli


----------

